# Erfahrungen mit AUMA Antrieben und Aumatic



## spsautomation (3 April 2010)

Hallo Forumer,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit AUMA Antrieben / Aumatic??

Danke im vorraus


Gruß

spsautomation


----------



## MSB (3 April 2010)

Und was ist jetzt die eigentliche Frage?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 April 2010)

Joa, schätze mal das so zwischen 100-200 Stück bei uns im Einsatz sind. Was willst du wissen ?


----------



## spsautomation (3 April 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die eigentliche Frage?
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


 



MSB schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die eigentliche Frage?
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


 
Hallo Manuel,
es geht um das anschließen von einem AUMA Actuator (Stellantrieb für ein Ventil) an die SPS Karten (DI, DO)

Ich habe den Schaltplan runtergeladen (Sieh bitte den Anhang). Ich muss sicher gehen , dass ich die richtigen Anschlüsse (vom Schaltplan) angschlossen habe.
Ich habe "A1.0" als Schnittstelle zu SPS benutzt:

Klemmen:

1,2=   24 V DC Versorgung
3   = Unbelegt
4   = Befehl ZU
5   = Befehl Auf
6   = Befehl Stop
7   = 0 V DC  (????)
14  = Störung  


Der Kollege sagt, wir müssen den Block (Unten links) mit DSR, DOEL, WSR,
WOEL,TH  benutzen . Ich denke aber, das ist nur die Schnittstelle zwischen dem Motor und dem Motorrack.

Ich bitte um euren Rat

Danke

spsautomation


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2010)

spsautomation schrieb:


> Hallo Forumer,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit AUMA Antrieben / Aumatic??
> 
> ...




Ich hab auch mal welche in Betrieb genommen. Und zwar mit 4..20mA als Regler und welche als Klappe (Auf/Zu). Hat alles gut geklappt.....


----------



## MSB (3 April 2010)

spsautomation schrieb:


> Klemmen:
> 
> 1,2=   24 V DC Versorgung
> Falsch! Der Antrieb gibt hier 24V DC AUS, hier darfst du nichts "einspeißen".
> ...



Anmerkungen siehe Text.

Zusätzlich hat der Antrieb scheinbar noch 5 "frei" belegbare Ausgangssignale für div. Rückmeldungen.
Musst du halt mal in der Anleitung nachschauen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## spsautomation (3 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal welche in Betrieb genommen. Und zwar mit 4..20mA als Regler und welche als Klappe (Auf/Zu). Hat alles gut geklappt.....


 

Ich habe auch da Vorort Regel_Ventile (4..20 mA für soll/Istwert).....
Ich denke , zwischen Auma SA (Actuator) & Auma SAR  (Actuator+ Rgelung), dass Auma SAR 2 Analoge_Anschlüsse mehr hat als Auma SA.


Gruß

spsautomation


----------



## spsautomation (3 April 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Anmerkungen siehe Text.
> 
> Zusätzlich hat der Antrieb scheinbar noch 5 "frei" belegbare Ausgangssignale für div. Rückmeldungen.
> Musst du halt mal in der Anleitung nachschauen.
> ...


 

Für welche Zwecke gibt der Antrieb (bei Klemmen 1,2) die 24 V DC aus???

Das Handbuch sagt:


Klemmen:

17 = Rückmeldung ZU
18 = Rückmeldung AUF
19 = Rückmeldung Remote( Local)

--> das heißt die Klemme 22=  24 V DC


Eine Frage noch...wie wird die interne Elektronik eingespeist????
(von der sps-karten oder mit Hilfe von 400 V AC---> Wandler-->24 V DC)



Danke

spsautomation


----------



## MSB (3 April 2010)

> Für welche Zwecke gibt der Antrieb (bei Klemmen 1,2) die 24 V DC aus???


Zum Beispiel wenn du den Antrieb lediglich mit einem Tastergehäuse fernsteuerst,
oder die Ansteuerung des Antriebs "potentialfrei" über Koppelrelais verdrahtest.



> Eine Frage noch...wie wird die interne Elektronik eingespeist????
> (von der sps-karten oder mit Hilfe von 400 V AC---> Wandler-->24 V  DC)


Das ganze wird laut deinem Plan über die Platine "A58" bereitgestellt, und wird intern von der 400V Speisung,
also Klemme "U1,V1,W1" abgezweigt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

